# Καλωσορίσματα



## dharvatis (Aug 2, 2011)

Σήμερα φέραμε στο σπίτι το πρώτο μωρό της οικογένειας, τον Άρη, που γεννήθηκε στις 29/7/2011. Μητέρα και υιός χαίρουν άκρας υγείας και το αυτό εύχονται δι' υμάς :)

:):):):):clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2011)

Α, καλέ μου, είναι η στιγμή που η ζωή σου αλλάζει κατά 180 μοίρες! Μόνο χαρές να σας μοιράζει. Και με το καλό και στην Αφροδίτη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει. Να χαίρεσαι τη μαμά του! Να τον χαιρόσαστε μαζί και οι δύο σας, όλοι γεροί και δυνατοί. 

Και καλός πολίτης, να του πεις! :)


----------



## psifio (Aug 2, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει! Πάντα γερό και καλότυχο! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει! Να πραγματοποιηθούν όλα τα όνειρά σας γι' αυτόν!


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει και ιδού μια συμβουλή για νέους γονείς:


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 2, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Νικ, μάς έδωσες ωραία ιδέα 

(Σας αφήνω γιατί κουνήθηκε και πρέπει να σπεύσω να δω τι τρομερό συμβαίνει  )


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2011)

Γερός, δυνατός κι ευτυχισμένος! (Άμα το παρακάνω με το γκλίτερ, σφυρίχτε )


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 2, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει! Να τον χαίρεστε! Να είναι πάντα καλότυχος! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> (Άμα το παρακάνω με το γκλίτερ, σφυρίχτε )


 
Τι καλό! Thank you so much!


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2011)

Και με καθυστέρηση: να σας ζήσει ο πρίγκιπας!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 3, 2011)

Να το χαίρεστε και να το καμαρώνετε, να 'ναι πάντα γερό και καλότυχο! :) 

(Μπορεί να μην τα γουστάρω τα μεταφυσικά αλλά ενπροκειμένω κρατάω και μια πισινή )


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 3, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους - με συγκινείτε και δεν θέλω και πολύ...


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 3, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει! Να 'ναι γερός και τυχερός :-D


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Να σας ζήσει και να 'στε πάντα ευτυχισμένοι! 

ΥΓ Είναι και στο σωστό ζώδιο, που θα 'λεγε κι ο Νίκελ.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 8, 2011)

Σ΄ ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζαζ! Και καλωσήρθες


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!
(Για λίγο έλειψα, κι εσείς πολλαπλασιαστήκατε! )


----------



## crystal (Aug 8, 2011)

Ό,τι καλύτερο κι από μένα!


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ crystal!



Zazula said:


> (Για λίγο έλειψα, κι εσείς πολλαπλασιαστήκατε! )


 
LOL!


----------

